# Suche Bauanleitung für Angelplattform



## muddyliz (17. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Boardies,
mein Sohn sucht eine Angelplattform zum Stippfischen mit der Kopfrute. Wer hat eine abzugeben oder wer kann mir eine Bauanleitung (v.a. Materialliste) schicken. Die Plattform sollte so groß sein, dass sie dann nicht kippt, wenn der Junior die 14,50-m-Kopfrute in die Rutenhalter eingehängt hat, und wenn hinten ein Transport- und Sitzkasten von 10-15 kg drauf steht.
Alternative: Wo kann man eine gute und trotzdem nicht zu teure Plattform kaufen? Limit: 100 Euro.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## Geraetefetischist (19. Dezember 2003)

Hi, vielleicht ist das ja ne brauchbare Anleitung:
http://www.cologne-carp-connection.de/apportal/index.php?site=theme_detail&artaction=show&themeid=11&artid=68&boardid=65 

Kann man ja problemlos etwas vergrössern, die Rahmen und Fusskonstruktion ist garantiert stabil genug.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## muddyliz (19. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Geraetefetischist,
hat sich erledigt. Mein Sohn hat sich heute beim Händler eine Plattform gekauft. Innenmaß 63 x 76. Der Händler wollte 90 Euro haben, ich konnte noch 10 Euro runterhandeln. Ich glaube, der Preis ist ok.


----------



## Konrad Adenauer (25. März 2008)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für Angelplattform*

Hallo,

wenn Ihr Bauanleitungen habt - bitte stellt sie hier herein.

Danke!!!


----------



## siemi (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für Angelplattform*

Moin zusammen,
hab mal ne runde in der Werkstatt geschraubt und mir ne Plattform gebaut.
Hat jemand noch Verbesserungsvorschläge? Will für vorne gern noch 2 Rutenhalter bauen nur leider weiss ich noch nicht genau wie.........


----------



## gründler (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für Angelplattform*

Siemi schönes ding,gewußt wie.
Baue auch viel selber also das was machbar und bezahlbar ist,sonst kann ich es auch kaufen.

Wollte neulich nen Wannenhalter bauen,aber der gekaufte ist 8 € teurer wie das Material und Arbeitszeit kosten würde da hab ich einen gekauft.

Ansonsten top Arbeit deine neue Platte#6

lg


----------



## siemi (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für Angelplattform*

Ja Danke Gründler! Die Plattform hat mich keinen Cent gekostet, Material hatte ich alles noch liegen. Ist zwar 20x20x2mm Rohr aber dafür hälts auch was aus.
Den oberen Teil der Kiepe habe ich auch in eigenbau hergestellt.
Hast du denn noch nen Tip für nen ordentlichen Rutenhalter?


----------



## boarischahias (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für Angelplattform*

Hallo Siemi

Kompliment zu der Plattform!
Da ich auch den Bau einer Plattform plane habe ich gleich ein paar Fragen an Dich, den Fachmann!
1. Sind die Halterungen für die Standfüße Eigenbau oder sind das HYDAC-Schlauchschellen?
2. Wenn Eigenbau, kannst Du mal ein Detailfoto reinstellen?
3. Vielleicht kannst Du auch ein Detailfoto von den Schlammfüßen reinstellen.
4. Aus welchem Material ist Dein Plattform-Gestell?
5. Wie schwer ist die Plattform?

Fragen über Fragen - ich hoff Du kannst mir die Antwort sagen ;-)

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## siemi (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für Angelplattform*

Also das Gewicht hält sich doch in grenzen, würde so auf 6-7kg ohne Kiepe tippen. Der Rahmen ist aus 20x20x2mm Vierkantrohr. Die Halter für die Füße sind Eigenkonstruktionen (siehe Bild). Hab auch schon ne idee wie ich die Rutenhalter baue!!


----------



## boarischahias (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für Angelplattform*

Danke für die Detailfotos!
Und nicht vergessen - Inbusschlüssel immer in der Kiepe lassen :vik:!

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## siemi (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für Angelplattform*

So hab meine Rutenhalter nun auch fertig. 2 für Grundruten und 2 für Posenruten, alle variabel.
Hat noch jemand nen Verbesserungsvorschlag?


----------



## Feeder-Freak (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für Angelplattform*

Hi,
nee nicht wirklich sieht geil aus:k#6.

Würdste sowas auch für andere bauen??

Greetz FF


----------



## HeikoS (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für Angelplattform*

Hehe )

Werde mich, wenn ich meinen Angelschein & ZEIT!!!! hab damit befassen und hier Zeichnungen etc. reinstellen.

Bin Konstrukteur )

Gruß


----------



## fisherb00n (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für Angelplattform*



siemi schrieb:


> So hab meine Rutenhalter nun auch fertig. 2 für Grundruten und 2 für Posenruten, alle variabel.
> Hat noch jemand nen Verbesserungsvorschlag?



Sieht stark aus...ich hätte die Rutenhalter aber viellt. höher gesetzt oder teleskopierbar gebaut...dann braucht man sich nicht so weit runterzubeugen...ansonsten Hut ab #6


----------



## Grobi1503 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Suche Bauanleitung für Angelplattform*

Hallo Siemi,
finde deine Plattform echt toll und wollte Dich fragen, aus was für einem Material die Halter sind die die Stangen fixieren.

Finde nämlich keine passenden Halter und deine sehen richtig gut aus.

Gruß
mario


----------

